# what is the difference between anxiety and agitation?



## Bosko

?


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Well agitation is a powerful symptom of strong anxiety. 
Psychomotor agitation is the unintentional and purposeless motions that stem from the anxiety of an individual.
I've had experience with this and it can be pretty disturbing to be in such a high level of mental distress everyday in certain situations, while completely relaxed in others - or even "cooling off" from the anxiety at times.

People without long-term anxiety can also get psychomotor agitation from sudden intense fear or life threatening situations with movements ranging from facial twitching to difficulty moving anything.

With anxiety, it feels robotic as if you are being controlled by an external force around certain situations. This is actually the internal over-active amigdala in the brain that has associated extreme fear/anxiety with certain objects/people/situations over time or perhaps suddenly after a traumatic event.

Some of the best help I've found for these conditions are cognitive behavioral therapy programs that claim to reprogram the amigdala (such as The Linden Method) which indeed work for many anxiety suffers that have agitation in certain situations. They will offer some level of help for everyone!







I've found them very helpful myself - reducing the amount of places and situations that cause me anxiety along with the severity of anxiety in general.

It's crazy how most people ignore or overlook anxiety in casual conversations as if it were "that-which-shall-not-be-named" or something lol, but there are indeed ways to reduce it and be who you truly want to be instead.

What's also interesting is, with enough practice, you can even have less normal anxiety in certain situations than those without anxiety disorders - being able to think more clear in stressful situations and being the first to find strong solutions. One gained benefit of having greater experience with the phenomenon is greater understanding and control of it when it is tamed.


----------

